# Does it harm to have eyes behind hair?



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Baci's hair covers his eyes. It doesn't seem to bother him, and when I've pulled it back he doesn't seem to like it. Do you think it's bad to leave the hair down over the eyes? I don't see many Havanese who are hiding behind fringe like Baci does.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

I would just watch out for eye irritation. (tears, goopiness, etc) I have a cockapoo whose hair grows in that type of fringe over her eyes. We sometimes let it grow out like Baci's because we have to clean her eye area daily either way. When we trim her bangs, it's usually because we just want to see her eyes.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It's probably better to keep the hair out of Baci's eyes. Truffles eyes water if I don't put her hair in ponytails. The hair all over her face gets wet if her eyes water. I am sure it is uncomfortable for her to have a wet face.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Once it gets long enough that it's not actually IN their eyes, it doesn't irritate them anymore. That said, they can't see very well through all the hair. If you are interested in any sort of serious training, you need to get the hair out of the way, either by putting it up or cutting it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles hair is very long, but always falls over her eyes.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

it can inhibit dog/dog communication.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I vote for cutting it also. Everyone kept telling me she can see fine with her hair over her eyes. But no one can see great through hair...I noticed when I threw her tennis ball in the yard she would take off when I threw it but wouldn't stay the course and would lose track of it. Once she had her first cut, she can now chase straight after the ball every time. So although they can see through it they can't see that well. I know when I'm at the beach and my unruly mop is hanging in my face it drives me nuts. Sophie didn't appreciate the tying up either so I decided to trim and I think they look adorable with the trim also, plus I love being able to see her pretty eyes.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Baci ended up getting a major haircut, including trimming the hair out of his eyes. After our Thanksgiving trip he was so dirty I couldn't get him combed out properly. He had so much fun at the beach, but it was requiring daily baths to keep him clean and I gave up. He didn't like the baths in the RV and neither did I.

When we got home I made an appointment with the groomer and now he's much more manageable but I *do* miss the look of the full Havanese coat. Baci seems very happy to be able to see, though. There definitely is a difference.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I bet he still looks adorable. Pics?


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes, pics please. I bet he's adorable.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Here's a quick pic...


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Ah yes I love that cut and I LOVE seeing his eyes! I'll bet it feels so good to him to not have to look through hair. What a doll!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup. He looks adorable.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Awww, how cute he looks. Great cut. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Now we can see Baci's beautiful eyes! Has his chocolate color silvered or is that just the lighting in the picture?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Thank you everyone!

Yes, he has silvered. I loved his dark chocolate color. I wonder how much more (if any) he'll change, and whether he'll continue to lighten.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Baci is a beautiful boy! Looks very cute in his new puppy cut! What color are his eyes?


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Baci is a beautiful boy! Looks very cute in his new puppy cut! What color are his eyes?


His eyes are kind of gold, kind of green. Not actually hazel. They're really odd in real life. It almost looks like you can see through them to the back of his eyeballs. I've had the vet check them because they look so unusual to me and she said they're fine.

I love seeing his eyes, though, and he seems to love seeing without all that hair!


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Awww... Bacci is too cute!

Looks so much easier to groom him with that cute haircut!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Napria said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Yes, he has silvered. I loved his dark chocolate color. I wonder how much more (if any) he'll change, and whether he'll continue to lighten.


I think the silver color is very striking! He's beautiful.


----------



## mom2pets (Nov 6, 2015)

krandall said:


> Once it gets long enough that it's not actually IN their eyes, it doesn't irritate them anymore. That said, they can't see very well through all the hair. If you are interested in any sort of serious training, you need to get the hair out of the way, either by putting it up or cutting it.


Desi's hair is over his eyes, but I don't want to have it cut. Is there any dog-safe product that can be used to comb the bangs back so they stay in place, rather than having to put it up? His eyes get goopy and I'm keeping them clean. I have read that trimmed hair around the eyes can poke in their eyeballs as it grows back. I'd like to avoid that.

This forum is wonderful for good advice. Thanks, all!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't know of anything other than trimming or pulling it up. I was nervous about trimming Sophie's hair the first time but it was so wonderful having it out of her eyes and she didn't like the ponytails. Plus she was so darn cute with the trim I am so glad I did now. I haven't had any problems with hair poking her in the eyes since trimming it. Maybe others have a different experience?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mom2pets said:


> Desi's hair is over his eyes, but I don't want to have it cut. Is there any dog-safe product that can be used to comb the bangs back so they stay in place, rather than having to put it up? His eyes get goopy and I'm keeping them clean. I have read that trimmed hair around the eyes can poke in their eyeballs as it grows back. I'd like to avoid that.
> 
> This forum is wonderful for good advice. Thanks, all!


Not really. All those dog show photos are pictures of dogs who have it brushed back JUST long enough to get around the ring and stack on the table. Fifteen minutes later, they look like all the rest of our Havies! :laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> I don't know of anything other than trimming or pulling it up. I was nervous about trimming Sophie's hair the first time but it was so wonderful having it out of her eyes and she didn't like the ponytails. Plus she was so darn cute with the trim I am so glad I did now. I haven't had any problems with hair poking her in the eyes since trimming it. Maybe others have a different experience?


But it doesn't look like you trimmed Sophie's beard or nose hair (at least you didn't cut it short)... Just her bangs. It's the hair right in the corners of the eyes that are likely to poke them, not the bangs.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

mom2pets said:


> Desi's hair is over his eyes, but I don't want to have it cut. Is there any dog-safe product that can be used to comb the bangs back so they stay in place, rather than having to put it up? His eyes get goopy and I'm keeping them clean. I have read that trimmed hair around the eyes can poke in their eyeballs as it grows back. I'd like to avoid that.
> 
> This forum is wonderful for good advice. Thanks, all!


Karen's right, its the nose hair sticking up at the corners that irritate the eyes. That just has to grow out where it will lie down. There is still a small strip of hair that is between the eyes that usually gets pulled up into a band when long enough.

But to answer your question, I use a product that a professional handler shared with me. It's a clear mascara by Cover Girl called Professional Natural Lash Mascara. It's really a gel and I brush it up from the inside corner and around the top of the eye and also down the nose from the inside corner on hair only. Havanese have very long eyelashes, but you do not want to apply this on those. Just onto the facial hair I described. It's not permanent, but it does help get that freshly washed soft hair to lie down. The head fall still falls over the eyes.


----------



## mom2pets (Nov 6, 2015)

*Desi's Eyes*



krandall said:


> Once it gets long enough that it's not actually IN their eyes, it doesn't irritate them anymore. That said, they can't see very well through all the hair. If you are interested in any sort of serious training, you need to get the hair out of the way, either by putting it up or cutting it.


Thank you! Desi starts Level 1 obedience on Monday. I will find a way to hold his hair back, as I know how important it is for us to be visually connected. I do love it when his sweet dark Havanese eyes are looking at me. By the way, he's nearly six months old now and he wants to grow up to be a pet therapy volunteer. We have some work to do, but he's starting out extremely well socialized with humans and animals.

I'm trying to add a photo with his hair back to my profile. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Desi is super cute!! Good luck with the class and training!



> But it doesn't look like you trimmed Sophie's beard or nose hair (at least you didn't cut it short)... Just her bangs. It's the hair right in the corners of the eyes that are likely to poke them, not the bangs.


The hair between Sophie's eyes is trimmed, I wanted to not have it trimmed so it would grow out and lay down flat but the groomer trimmed it when I had my eyes off her for a minute. I am going to try growing it out again.


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

I let Hanks hair hang, but he can see. When I go some where I pony him. I took him to a groomer one time and she chopped his forehead I was so ticked! So ever since I have not cut that part. It kinda parts so he can see. I am half thinking of getting him trimmed for a summer cut. But I really like him long!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

He looks adorable. Love his eyes. He reminds me of Rudy. i ended up getting a puppycut for Rudy too. I had trouble keeping him "mat free".


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

mom2pets said:


> Thank you! Desi starts Level 1 obedience on Monday. I will find a way to hold his hair back, as I know how important it is for us to be visually connected. I do love it when his sweet dark Havanese eyes are looking at me. By the way, he's nearly six months old now and he wants to grow up to be a pet therapy volunteer. We have some work to do, but he's starting out extremely well socialized with humans and animals.
> 
> I'm trying to add a photo with his hair back to my profile. Wish me luck.


Wow, Desi is adorable! Good luck with obedience class.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Very cute! My Rudy has similar coloring. 😀


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have never trimmed the hair around Truffles eyes. Even with the ponytails she has fully away eyelashes.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Trruufffllleeeessss!!!!!
I am swooning over here what a magnificent head of hair you have little girl and impressive pigtails! <3


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh she's so so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww thanks. I meant fly away eyelashes! :grin2:


----------



## Jacksyn (Feb 13, 2016)

Aww he is such a cutie.


----------



## Jacksyn (Feb 13, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> I have never trimmed the hair around Truffles eyes. Even with the ponytails she has fully away eyelashes.
> View attachment 111778


Now that is the sweetest ever. I have no idea how she lets you put pigtails in.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jacksyn said:


> Now that is the sweetest ever. I have no idea how she lets you put pigtails in.


She actually likes to get the hair out of her eyes. I get her comb and say let's fix your hair. She jumps of the back of the sofa. That's were I fix her ponytails.


----------

